#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Histrionische Persönlichkeitsstörung und Schwangerschaft von Angehörigen - Erfahrungsaustausch gebet >

## Yue

Hallo 
Ich bin Angehörige einer Frau (Schwiegermutter = SM) mit histrionischer Persönlichkeitsstörung. Letztere ist gesichert, es besteht jedoch keine Krankheitseinsicht und entsprechend auch keine Motivation für eine Therapie. Ich sehe es auch nicht als meine Aufgabe an, dies zu fördern.  
Die interaktionelle Störung war im Vorfeld nicht extrem belastend für uns. Aspekte waren da, aber es war aushaltbar (wir haben es dazumal auch noch nicht erkannt). Wir wohnen auch weit genug weg. Was sich zeigte war vor allem das Opfer-spiel, das arme-Schwein-spiel, starkes Betonen wie toll sie ist, Aufmerksamkeitssucht und sie macht keine Fehler. Auffällig war, dass immer mehr Freunde von uns absolut nicht mehr vorbei kommen wollten, wenn auch sie gleichzeitig zu Besuch da war. Aber auch damit konnten wir leben, schließlich war sie ja Familie, da muss man auch mal Dinge ertragen die einem nicht so passen.  
Extrem Auffällig wurde es, als eine Krise bezüglich der Wechseljahr meiner SM entstand. Während der ersten Krisenphase wurde ich zum ersten mal Schwanger und verlor das Kind. Ich wusste schon vorher, dass meine SM dagegen war, dass wir ein Kind haben (das Hausfrauen vs. arbeitende Frauen Dilemma), dass sie aber wirklich keinerlei Mitgefühl zeigen würde damit habe ich nicht gerechnet. Äußerungen in die Richtung "ich bin eh noch zu jung um Großmutter zu werden", "du hast dich für die Uni und gegen ein Kind entschieden, das hat die Kinderseele gewusst und wollte nicht zu dir" und "das ist doch positiv dass du es verloren hast, du hättest ein Kind eh nur vernachlässigt weil du arbeiten gegangen wärst" haben mich mitten in der Trauer regelrecht geschockt. Ich reduzierte im Anschluss im Sinne der Selbstfürsorge die Kommunikation auf ein Minimum. Mein Mann war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht in der Lage zu glauben, dass seine Mutter sowas sagen würde. Auch als sich das ganze Drama und die Aussagen bei meiner zweiten Fehlgeburt wiederholte. Und natürlich musste sie durch Geschichten zeigen, dass es ihr ja viel schlechter ging als uns/mir. Problem dabei ist auch, dass sie alles umkehrt: "Das hab ich so nie gesagt, dass hast du falsch interpretiert" etc. Sie macht ja keine Fehler. Aussprachen sind somit extrem schwierig. Selbstreflektion = 0.  
Vor einem Jahr, aufgrund des Verhaltens meiner SM gegenüber ihrere Tochter, fing bei meinem Mann der Realisierungsprozess an, der ein Jahr brauchen würde an. Das war der Zeitpunkt, wo ich definitv den Kontakt zu ihr abbrach, aufgrund ihrer Abwertung mir gegenüber. Ein halbes Jahr später wurde mir die Diagnose klar. Sie hat schon vorher gebrütet, aber ich habe lange gebraucht es wahrhaben zu können.  
Vor einigen Monaten sickerte die Erkenntnis auch zu meinem Mann durch. Er stellte sehr klare Kommunikationsregeln auf (Telefonat wird per Ansage abgebrochen, wenn jemand aus der Familie abgewertet wird oder sonstige "Spiele" ersichtlich werden - diese sind auch klar definiert worden). Es gingen ein paar unschöne Emails hin und her (ich schätze, das werden nicht die letzten sein). 
Ich bin nun seit ein paar Monaten wieder schwanger und meine Schwägerin hat es ihr leider gesagt, weil sie eine Versöhnung herbeiführen wollte.  
In den Emails hat mein Mann versucht ihr klar zu machen, dass es uns um ihr Verhalten geht. Dabei ist uns bewusst, dass nur kleinschrittig vorangegangen werden kann und normales Verhalten (wenn es denn endlich wieder mal auftreten würde) belohnt werden muss. Leider hat es sich nur noch extremer zugespitzt. 
In der letzten Email wurde die Störung in sehr extremen Maße offensichtlich.  
Klar ist auch, dass sie mich als die "Böse" darstellt, die meinen Mann zu einer Entscheidung zwischen ihr und mich zwingt, dass sie Märtyrerhaft so viel für uns getan hat und wir es ihr nie genug belohnt haben. 
Außer dass sie erwähnte, dass sie ja jetzt weiß, dass ich ein Kind erwarte und mein Mann sich deshalb jetzt von mir so schön manipulieren lässt und er schon sehen werde, was ein Kind für Probleme bringe kam keine Reaktion bezüglich meiner Schwangerschaft. (ich denke, diese wird erst kommen, wenn sie von anderen positives Feedback kriegt  "toll, du wirst oma"  und sich mit "die böse Schwiegertochter lässt mich nicht mein Enkel sehen, ich bin ja so arm" wieder in den Mittelpunkt stellen kann. Wir haben mittlerweile gemeinsam beschlossen, dass sie so wie die Dinge jetzt stehen, keinen Kontakt zu unserem Kind haben wird. Um dies zu ändern müsste zuerst eine Verhaltensänderung von ihr meinem Mann und mir gegenüber kommen.  
Dennoch macht es mich unglaublich traurig. Ich weiß es ist ihr Störung, ich erkenne die Dynamik der Störung. 
Mein Mann wird ihr keine Emails mehr schreiben, weil es nichts bringt, getreu nach dem Motto "schlechtes Verhalten wird ignoriert, gutes belohnt". Weiterhin werden wir starke Grenzen aufrecht erhalten, damit wir geschützt werden.  
 Meine Vermutung ist, da sie immer so sehr auf "Fleisch und Blut" und "Blut ist dicker als Wasser" pocht, dass es gar nie um mich ging, sondern immer nur darum, dass ein Kind wahrscheinlich stärker als ich (ich bin ja nur Wasser) die Aufmerksamkeit von meinem Mann binden würde und so von ihr abziehen würde (er ist Gesprächs-ersatz-mann und beste Freundinersatz nach eigenen Aussagen). Diese Vermutung wird auch noch von den Erfahrungen einer mir bekannten schwangeren Therapeutin unterstrichen die meinte, dass Histrioniker besonders stark darauf reagieren "können sie sich denn überhaupt genug auf mein Problem konzentrieren?".  
Da ich leider feststellen musste, dass es für Angehörige von Menschen mit Persönlichkeitsstörungen sehr wenig Hilfestellungen gibt, würde ich gerne einen Austausch haben. Mich interessiert vor allem die Frage, ob andere bezüglich Schwangerschaft Kinder /Enkelkinder auch ähnliche Erlebnisse hatten.  
Würde mich freuen, wenn hier noch einige ihre Erfahrungen posten könnten. 
Vielen Dank.
Liebe Grüße
Yue

----------


## buddy

Hallo . 
ich kann dir von einem ähnlichem problem berichten... ich habe auch eine sm mit einer h störung. und sie ist gerade dabei meine beziehung zu meiner lebensgefährtin zu zerstören... die problem begannen nache einem jahr , nachdem ich das erstemal versucht habe anderer meinung zu seien wie meine sm... und ist wird immer schlimmer.. nun wo ich vater einer kleinen tochter bin.. versucht sie alles mögliche um sich dazwischen zu drängen... leider und wirklich sehr leider hat sie ihre tochter nicht als mutter erzogen sondern als diktator... so etwas habe ich bis heute noch nicht erlebt. sie hat ihrer tochter gegenüber so eine extreme abhängigkeit geschaffen das ist unglaublich....

----------


## cengel

Liebe Yue, hoffentlich habe ich alles richtig gemacht und kann Kontakt aufnehmen. 
Meine Mutter hat eine histrionische Persönlichkeitsstörung und ich würde mich
gerne austauschen.
LG cengel

----------


## kleene1402

Hallo,
es scheint ja schon eine weile her zu sein, dass über dieses Thema geschrieben wurde. 
Auch ich habe riesen Probleme mit dieser HPS. Es handelt sich dabei um die Freundin von meinem Sohn.
Hier kurz meine "Geschichte":
Im November 2008 lernten mein Sohn und seine Freundin sich kennen. Im Dezember des selben Jahres feierten wir alle zusammen Weihnachten bei meiner Tochter, mein Sohn wohnt in Berlin, meine Tochter in Bayern und ich selber (mit meinem Lebensgefährten) in Hessen. Es waren wunderschöne Tage. Meine Tochter und ihr Freund verkündeten damals an Weihnachten, dass das Jahr 2010 ihr Jahr werden würde: Sie wollten eine Familie gründen. 
Da die Freundin von meinem Sohn große Probleme daheim mit ihrer Mutter hatte (sie wohnte noch bei ihr) haben wir natürlich die beiden unterstützt eine gemeinsame Wohnung zu finden. Wir haben viel Geld investiert, was wir aber von Herzen gerne taten. Im März 2009 war dann die große Einweihungsfeier. Wir alle schenkten den beiden noch fehlendes für die Wohnung.
  Es waren sehr anstrengende Tage, wir haben viel gearbeitet. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich dort nicht sehr wohl gefühlt habe. Es sollte aber noch schlimmer kommen.
  Kurze Zeit später rief die Freundin mich an um mir zu sagen, sie habe ihre Pille vergessen und wäre schwanger. Ich war nicht wirklich begeistert (sie noch in der Ausbildung, aber schon Wochen krank geschrieben, mein Sohn grad auf dem Weg, dem HARTz 4 zu entkommen) Was soll man da noch groß sagen. Es war auf der einen Seite natürlich die Freude auf der anderen Seite große Sorgen. Schon da erzählte sie (ich hatte mir damals nichts weiter bei gedacht) sie wäre die erste, die ein Kind bekäme noch vor meiner Tochter. Zum Glück war sie aber nicht schwanger. Einige Zeit später rief sie mich wieder an: Ihr Arzt hätte ihr empfohlen noch vor dem 24ten Lebensjahr ein Baby zu bekommen, da in ihrer Familie alle Frauen Gebährmutterhalskrebs hätten!!?? Sie wird dieses Jahr im November 24. Wir redeten lange darüber. Dann war eine Weile Ruhe. Dann der nächste Anruf: Sie spürt, dass sie eine Veränderung braucht und das ginge nur mit einem Kind ??!! Ich war echt baff. In Anbetracht der Situation habe ich versucht, ihr mit Vernunft bei zu kommen. Sie war seid Wochen krank geschrieben – wegen Depressionen. Sie hatten immer wieder Geldprobleme. Sie und auch mein Sohn meinten dann, sie hätten viele Stunden darüber geredet, sie wollen ein Kind ob es mir nun passt oder nicht. Nun, die Endscheidung schlussendlich müssen sie wirklich alleine tragen, damit auch jegliche Verantwortung. 
  Irgendwann fing es an, dass sie gegen meine Tochter anging….meine Tochter machte dies nicht richtig, jenes falsch…sie würde nicht anrufen und wenn ja dann nur wenig reden, sie würde keine Geburtstagskarte schreiben…sie würd nicht dies und nicht das. All dies meiner Tochter zu sagen hielten sie nicht für nötig. Es fing an, ein unfaires Spiel zu werden. Irgendwann fing mein Sohn ebenfalls an, sich zu beschweren. Er fing an, sich voll von seiner Schwester ab zu wenden. 
  Der große Knall kam dann kurz nach Weihnachten 2009. Meine Tochter rief ihren Bruder an um ihm mitzuteilen, dass sie schwanger. Mein Sohn schien sich auch gefreut zu haben.
  Am nächsten Tag rief die Freundin bei mir auf Arbeit an um mir zu sagen, sie würden sich beide von meiner Tochter distanzieren, es wäre so viel vorgefallen. Da ich auf Arbeit war, machte ich ihr den Vorschlag, abends darüber zu reden. Ich muss schon sagen, ich war sehr aufgewühlt ob dieser Info. Es kam bis zum 2.1.2010 zu keinem Gespräch mehr, sie verweigerte sich mir. Am 2.1. 2010 bekam dann ich sozusagen die Kündigung, es wäre so viel vorgefallen. Es war ein in theatralischer Form aufgesetztes Schreiben, inhaltslos aber eben theatralisch. 
  Irgendwann bekam ich dann eine Mail...dem voraus ein heftiger Streit zwischen ihr und meiner Tochter kam...das war wie eine Anklageschrift. Auch meine Tochter bekam eine solche. Ich hätte versucht, meinem Sohn ein Kind auszureden nur damit meine Tochter als erste eines bekäme...ich würde meine Tochte bevorzugen, sie dürfe alles er nicht. So in dieser Art ging die ganze Anklage.
  Plötzlich war mein Sohn das Opfer...und meine Tochter und ich die Täter. 
  Es ist alles so pervers....ich habe viele Stunden zugebracht damit, Gespräche zu suchen, Antworten zu finden, weil ich nicht wusste was hier passiert ist...was hier schief läuft...lach, sogar Selbstgespräche habe ich geführt...nur um alles raus lassen zu können. Weil, es tut verdammt weh.
  Seid kurzem aber weis ich...was das Problem ist...HPS....und nun brauch ich Hilfe...ich will verdammt nochmal meinen Sohn nicht verlieren, ich will, dass wir wieder eine Familie sind. Vielleicht kann man der Freundin von meinem Sohn irgendwie helfen...weil...alles hat irgendwo seine Ursache..so auch bei ihr.
  Und Yue...was du da schreibst...ist mir so vertraut... 
  LG kleene

----------


## sei

So bitter es ist, Angehörige und Freunde etc. können da wenig helfen, sie können den Betroffenen nur nahelegen sich in eine Therapie, medikamentös und therapeutisch, zu begeben dazu fehlt leider meist die Krankheitseinsicht. Der einzige Weg den Kranken dazu zu bringen etwas zu ändern dürfte über den Leidensdruck gehen, ein Arztbesuch wird nur getätigt wenn das Leid größer ist als die Scheu davor. Wenn man sich z.B. zurückzieht und sagt das Gespräche erst wieder möglich sind wenn eine Therapie in Angriff genommen wurde, wird der Leidensdruck erhöht (Einsamkeit), wichtig ist das die ganze Familie an einem Strang zieht und sich an erstellte Regeln hält, auch die Lebenspartner müssen mitmachen, ansonsten gibt es nicht wirklich eine Möglichkeit eine Änderung herbei zu führen. Yue und ihr Mann machen das ganz richtig, wenn Gespräche nicht mehr möglich sind Kontakt abbrechen oder nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen miteinander kommunizieren, wenn die nicht eingehalten werden, wieder abbrechen.  
Wenn der Sohn noch zur Freundin hält und selber keine Einsicht hat wird es verdammt schwierig, die Kranke hat keinen Grund etwas zu ändern und die Familie keine Möglichkeit Druck auszuüben, da steht man auf verlorenen Posten. Der einzige Weg geht dann über Gespräche mit dem Sohn, Überzeugungsarbeit. Wenn das nichts bringt bleibt einem nichts als es zu akzeptieren, dann wendet sich der Sohn vielleicht nicht ganz ab wenn die Familie trotz dieser Probleme seine Entscheidung respektiert.

----------

